Ask HN: Flask or Django in Terms of Scalability - mraza007
======
unhappy_taste
Django, if you like a lot of structure and boilerplate, Flask if you want to
go minimal. Depends a lot on your use case and expertise though.

~~~
mraza007
I’m good with both in this case it would be more like enterprise app and I’m
not sure how can i integrate a front end framework with this such as vue or
react

